
Ask HN: Which (educational+fun) browser games do you recommend for a 5-year old? - mmathias
I would like to introduce my five year old son to computer games and I (as somebody who has quite a lot of experience in the IT and media business) believe that (some) games can be more beneficial to a child&#x27;s development than others. Are there any games that you can recommend?
======
helph67
Spoonbill Software makes quality games available in a range of categories.
Some specifically for the blind.
[http://www.spoonbillsoftware.com.au/index.htm](http://www.spoonbillsoftware.com.au/index.htm)

